# New member - advice much appreciated!



## mattmatt36 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All,

A quick "Hello" first off.

I am a 25 cyclist who loves his coffee. Having recently flown the nest and bought my own house, I am in the market for a coffee machine to satisfy my daily requirements.

I am looking for a "Bean to Cup" machine as I am not a conniseur my any stretch of the imagination and like the idea of having a good cup of coffee at the touch of a button.

There are so many out there, which all seem very similar.

So, what do I want out of the machine?

Good coffee with a "nice" creme,

Ability to make some funky looking coffees, with different layers of milk, coffee, froth etc..

At the touch of a button or two....

I have been looking at the following;

DeLonghi ESAM 04.350 S http://www.delonghi.com/uk_en/products/esam-04350s/

I have found it on Amazon and Debenhams for £500.

Any thoughts /comments / observations would be much appreciated, along with suggestions of alternatives.

I dont want to spend much (if anything) over £500 really!

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

You'll find the overwhelming opinion here will be to avoid a b2c machine.

Your possibilities and quality of drink will be far higher with separate espresso machine and grinder. Something like a gaggia classic or rancilio silvia paired with something like a mazzer super jolly (or equivalent, debatably, there are many) would come in budget and would taste better than 9/10 shop bought drinks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You would get convenience from a bean 2 cup at the cost of a massive loss in taste and the pleasure and excitement of making your own coffee. As suggested a silvia and a decent grinder could be got for £500 or under .


----------



## Longdi (Jul 31, 2013)

New kid on the block, just joined the forum


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

This forum persuaded me to avoid a b2c machine a few months ago after asking similar question.

best decision ever......get a proper set up for £500, im sure you will love it.

ps what's for upgradeitis......really!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Worst case, you buy a b2c, avoid delonghi, I can't say I have had excellent success with a regular delonghi machine and quality is certainly pretty low.

Best case, you buy a decent set up, if you buy something like a gaggia classic and mazzer mini, you can squeeze in at about 500 and have a set up you won't need to upgrade for a pretty long time.

Even better case, you end up loving coffee making and you modify your classic and mini to get even more out of them, i.e retention mods or gaggia PID.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi matt , may I ask where your from ? All will become clear if bear with me honest.

I think you have some criteria in your original post around convenience, time to make drink and wow of layered presentations. As bean to cup will deliver these , but at expense of taste, and as you are beginning to see ( if we haven't completely put you off the idea of coffee ) , there are not many that will recommend a b2cup machine , because of the taste it produces.

Hence my question at the start. It kind of depends currently what you consider to be great coffee. Without being patronising , do you normally drink your beverages form Starbucks or Costa, or has it been from something like a Nespresso, or am I totally of pitch and you get great coffee from a great independent store or from someone who has a great home set up.

If from the chain route , I suggest you go and find a really good indie shop to try a coffee from them, if you let us know where you are we may be able to point you in that direction. What you will hopefully find is that there is a noticeable taste difference in what you would get from a Starbucks etc . If you already visit a good coffee shop then a bean 2 cup whilst quick and easy , will not replicate the taste you are already getting .

You could get a gaggia as suggested and a good grinder for a lot less than £500 if you research and go the second hand route ,and see what comes up for sale here. Whilst this wont give you a layered drink at the touch of a button, it will give you immeasurably better taster when using fresh beans. There is also the Innate satisfaction of making it yourself and developing a skill , rather than pushing a button .

This might not be for you , but trust me the pleasure from making your own fresh coffee is worth all the time and effort over a bean 2 cup,and the taste when gotten right will smack down any bean to cup or chain store in the high street.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

I just remembered one of the reasons why I didnt go with a bean 2 cup machine now. It was by the time you spent enough to buy a reliable one that wasnt plagued with loads of negative consumer reviews across the net, I was looking at the thick end of a grand, and at that point the Cherub & vario were a possibility.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

vikingboy said:


> I just remembered one of the reasons why I didnt go with a bean 2 cup machine now. It was by the time you spent enough to buy a reliable one that wasnt plagued with loads of negative consumer reviews across the net, I was looking at the thick end of a grand, and at that point the Cherub & vario were a possibility.


Good point Viking , all those parts and integrated grinder, more to go wrong , and a pain to get fixed .


----------



## mattmatt36 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Mrboots,

Thanks for your reply!

I live in Cardiff and your suggestion about going to try some different coffees from different machines sounds like a fantastic opportunity, if there is somewhere available to do so? I don't mind paying for it of course.

The coffee I usually drink is a combination of; Lavazza espresso ground coffee from a machine, coffee from a coffee van at work and Costa coffee (I can't stand starbucks for some reason, but enjoy Costa)!

Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Matt, you may well be lucky and get a barista that knows what they are doing at Costa ( you are right though Starbucks sucks ) , although these are fewe and far between. I would presume that the Lavazza, used on the van , although from ground beans will not be fresh . taste from beans will decorate after a couple of weeks , and Lavazza will I doubt be fresh roasted







.

Post in the coffee lounge a thread asking for good shops or roasters in Cardiff and see if any members reply with places to go, fingers crossed. There should be somewhere in Cardiff hopefully.

I still think when mastered a home machine and grinder will knock the socks off Even a good costa or somewhere using Lavazza pre bought beans .

If you get no recommendations Go and visit and try some places, a good cafe will know what beans they are using , how to make a good flat white. Will grind fresh beans infront of you and engage. Plus things like a good bit of late art indicate they have take some time to learn the skill. . If you like what you find , the come back and we can start helping you with machines etc. A second hand gaggia and grinder if chosen well and bought refurbished will hold its price better then a bean 2 cup machine. Honestly there is a world of great coffee out there.

Good luck , post that thread , and anymore questions pop back here .


----------



## mattmatt36 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks once again Mrboots!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Matt, we are having a forum day at bellabarista in September. They are a site sponsor who have a vast array of machines and grinders and everything you need. B2C are very convenient but it is a little like going to the shops and buying a Gordon Ramsay frozen souffle and expecting it to be as good as one served fresh by him in his restaurant...it ain't gonna happen! Many people use B2C quite happily. You need to find someone in Cardiff. Verde Coffee are in barry and they have a range, but be careful! BellaBarista are a better bet but it is a long way for you, but a nice day out. Give Claudette a ring and she will talk you through it all


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

matt, you are not to far from me i am up the m4 at swindon, i have loads of toys you could come and try out and see if you want, then you could see which direction you want to go in. just depends if you want to make the journey.


----------



## mattmatt36 (Jul 29, 2013)

Coffeechap,

I actually work in Maidenhead during the week (Mon to Thurs), so I pass Swindon thursday evenings!

What time do you close? I can get away from work early sometimes....if the boss is in a good mood









Thanks

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mattmatt36 said:


> Coffeechap,
> 
> I actually work in Maidenhead during the week (Mon to Thurs), so I pass Swindon thursday evenings!
> 
> ...


If you could get to coffee chaps , then not only would you get to have some fantastic coffee, but also he has an experience and knowledge of machines to die for. He has helped me and others here tirelessly,you would get more from an hour at his , than anywhere else I could think off. All of this from a southerner too......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

matt, i dont close as such as i am not a shop!!! but would be more than happy for you to pop in and get some hands on playing with different types of machines and grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> matt, i dont close as such as i am not a shop!!! but would be more than happy for you to pop in and get some hands on playing with different types of machines and grinders.


You never close? Suggestions on a postcard for a name if coffee chap had a shop please. I think you should start selling ice creams tho, for those that visit , and perhaps a plate of anti pasti,some nice biscotti on the side.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> matt, i dont close as such as i am not a shop!!! but would be more than happy for you to pop in and get some hands on playing with different types of machines and grinders.


Hey LL, got a new moniker for you - Arkwright - 'open all hours!'


----------

